# how can backup BP(Baseband)



## tanmax (May 20, 2012)

can anybody made backup BP.img form phone?

i have get the newst Baseband.02.00.XXR

so,i m search some way yo backup it.then share for every one


----------



## tanmax (May 20, 2012)

by the way,it just in my phone.and i have not find some sbf file with this BP.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Is this for the DX on Verizon? If so the newest baseband ends in .15p and we already have it.

To answer your question directly, AFAIK no. You may be able to get something using a dump method but it probably wouldn't be flashable. If you want to get a radio from an update and have it flashable I believe the only way currently is to extract it from an SBF.


----------

